# Thank You



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I vaguely remember entering a competition in AbsoluTTe to win a TT Book.

Last night there is a card through my door for recorded delivery, so of to the Post Office this morning to collect. Imagine the look on my face when I see the sender is Kell, has the TTOC Shop sent me something by mistake?

Once opened all is revealed.... I WON!!!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thank You. 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> I vaguely remember entering a competition in AbsoluTTe to win a TT Book.
> 
> Last night there is a card through my door for recorded delivery, so of to the Post Office this morning to collect. Imagine the look on my face when I see the sender is Kell, has the TTOC Shop sent me something by mistake?
> 
> ...


You didn't win exactly... we spammed everyone in the db with one :wink:

btw you're welcome


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So where's my 32 books? :roll: :wink:

Well done mighTy Tee ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> So where's my 32 books? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Well done mighTy Tee ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


oooops sorry tech problem I guess :wink: or maybe we only spammed with a book, those that didn't get any emails by the tech incident we had :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> I vaguely remember entering a competition in AbsoluTTe to win a TT Book.
> 
> Last night there is a card through my door for recorded delivery, so of to the Post Office this morning to collect. Imagine the look on my face when I see the sender is Kell, has the TTOC Shop sent me something by mistake?
> 
> ...


So, presumably, you didn't read that you'd won in absoluTTe then? :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I vaguely remember entering a competition in AbsoluTTe to win a TT Book.
> ...


Maybe he thought it was spam and threw it away :roll: :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Kell said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I vaguely remember entering a competition in AbsoluTTe to win a TT Book.
> ...


Oh.... Better re-read absoluTTe tonight.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No comment ... 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> No comment ... 8)


Are you sure John not even a little one


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Seeing as you raised it here John  I'd just like to explain our viewpoint...

The main difference etween the TTOC competition and any old competition is that we are a community, everyone knows everyone 

We had more entrants to this competition than ever before and we pulled your name out of the hat, instead of someone that really wanted the book.

And then you go and sell it. It makes no difference whether it was for charity or not...

I'm not saying it's not your right as a member  We ring up and beg for prizes, think up competitions, etc and we do this because WE want to give something back to the community... and then you sold it  I know it was for charity, but still... you sold it :?

That's all :? Most of us aren't necessarily upset, just puzzled...

If you didn't want it the book, why enter? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I entered the competition as there have been PATHETIC entries previously.

I entered the competition as I did want to win this prize.

Seeing your wonderfull example in helping charities I did the same and yes did expect this pathetic response.

Dont expect me to enter any future comps and I hope that anyone else reading this will do the same.

You cannot give stuff away and expect to control what happens with the prizes.

Either stop doing competitions or shut up.

Thanks for the explanation :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just taken advice and decided to withdraw this book from the sale. I shall non the less send the charity Debra a cheque for Â£40 today to make up for the loss .


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Send me the details of the charity John and another cheque shall also be on the way.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Payment ref: D1644123

Dear John,

DebRA would like to thank you very much for your kind donation of GBP40.00, and sends you the following message:

Thank you very much for your kind donation to DebRA. Your gift will help us to care for children and adults with EB and fund crucial research into the cause and finding a cure of this painful condition. We are a little known charity, but are working hard to make EB more widely known. Please visit our website - www.debra.org.uk to find out more about our work. Once again, on behalf of everyone at DebRA, thank you for your support.

Your donation is now being processed and will be passed straight on to DebRA once it has been authorised.

We hope you have enjoyed using our online donation service. Please don't hesitate to contact us should you have any questions about your donation.

The Justgiving Team
[email protected]
tel: 0845 021 2110 (Monday-Friday, 9am-6pm)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I won too, thanks TTOC 

It was a fantastic surprise and the personal message Kell sent through was great - it certainly cheered me up for my TT being away for repairs after it's Deer hunt :roll:

What a great club 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

To the committee(TTOC)

I am writing to ask. if in the near future should you do any more competitions...... where first prize will be membership to the TTOC.

Then please let me win :wink: 
it is the only way of becoming a member


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

WE might do...

...but TTOC competitions are only open to TTOC members.

It's a member benefit.

So if you join, you'll be elligible to win a year's membership, if we happen to run that as a prize.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> it is the only way of becoming a member


I think you'll find that's factually incorrect ;-)


----------

